# agar.io (a new free multiplayer browser game)



## Were

Check this out yo http://agar.io/ , it's simple but fun and addictive.


----------



## uziq

i feel weird playing this


----------



## pocketbird

I like this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kisarose

My blob got eaten so many times D: Idk how to feel about my little blob.


----------



## Strawbs

D: the big blobs seem so mean haha don't like this, but so addicting


----------



## meepie

I liked playing this with a team wish we could have teamSAS


----------



## Were

I'm glad you guys liked it, there are some ways to join the same server with your friends like this(i can't come to us servers though because of lag): 




You probably noticed people with skins too like country flags, if you use the nickname usa for example, you will have the american flag skin. there used to be an isis skin and a lot of people were using it(hopefully they were trolling) but it's removed now and ive read that nazi skin may be removed soon too. anyway here is a list of skins:


----------



## layitontheline

I've been addicted to this game for a couple weeks now. Though I get anxiety even on there. Like if I separate to eat someone and fail, I feel all embarrassed and lame. And I spend too much time creating usernames, so I've just been calling myself after what I eat. Watch out for sundriedtomato, she's killa.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I got chased by a nazi!


----------



## strikeforceheroes3

Great! Thanks for sharing the information. That is very helpful for increasing my knowledge in this field. Strike Force Heroes 3, Happy Wheels 3


----------



## Raulz

Ahhhh this game. So many horrible memories of getting salty after being splitkilled from offscreen.


----------



## Overdrive

Just discovered this game, fun to play


----------

